
Ask HN: What is the best Linux Laptop 2016? - nodivbyzero
Looking for new laptop. I&#x27;d like to buy top hardware and run linux (probably Arch).<p>What is your recommendation?
======
charlieegan3
You might want to take a look a the comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11503951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11503951)

~~~
nodivbyzero
Thanks for this link.

------
deaddodo
I bought the IdeaPad 700, specifically because it's 1080p (not messing with
scaling). Works 100% out of the box (with ubuntu gnome, at least). you can
find it here:
[http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/ideapad/700-series/700-...](http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/ideapad/700-series/700-15-inch/)

I have the 1049 USD model, but the specs are similar enough between them (just
CPU/RAM/HDD differences) that they should all work similarly.

------
zolokar
I just got a Thinkpad x260 and I'm running Ubuntu MATE on it. The wireless
card is Intel, so no problems with drivers or anything.

It comes with mini displayport too, but I've had some issue where the laptop
will freeze up when the display port is plugged in and the laptop screen is
also on. Other than that it has HDMI and about 17 hours of battery life.

------
sdx23
"best" will heavily depend on what you expect / want to use it for. So, you
should probably specify this more clearly.

On the "for linux" part: most (not too) current hardware is fine,
compatibilitywise.

------
jmhain
I wouldn't quite call it "top hardware", but I've been very happy running
Fedora on my asus zenbook ux305la.

------
nitai
Check out the latest dell xps13. They come with 16gb ram, ssd, great screen,
etc. Also pre-installed with ubuntu

------
crispytx
My Lenovos run Ubuntu and Fedora well.

